# Cross connections and........



## Sheppard (Aug 23, 2008)

our responsibility to public health as plumbers.Please discuss.Want to hear your opinions.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Don't make'em:tt2:


----------



## Sheppard (Aug 23, 2008)

I would like to add that, in my opinion, code does not cover everything.I
think that the installer or the inspector of a potable water system should
be able to override the engineer of said system when it comes to matters of public safety.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Sheppard said:


> I would like to add that, in my opinion, code does not cover everything.I
> think that the installer or the inspector of a potable water system should
> be able to override the engineer of said system when it comes to matters of public safety.


Depends on the code.

Got an example?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Every plumber in every state should be certified and licensed in backflow testing, namely for the knowledge base involving backflow hazards along with cross-connections.


Most think that all positive flow systems are one way, and it simply is not true.



Cross-connections, some of them are very hard for even the most knowledgeable plumbers to believe. That doesn't mean they don't happen. 


Been a licensed backflow tester in KY for 10 years now and I went after that license mainly for knowledge base.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

DUNBAR said:


> Every plumber in every state should be certified and licensed in backflow testing, namely for the knowledge base involving backflow hazards along with cross-connections.
> 
> 
> Most think that all positive flow systems are one way, and it simply is not true.
> ...


I agree 100%. I got my license through USC back in the early 90s as more of an extra niche others were not doing. It didn't take long before I was seeing possible scenarios of cross connection in my sleep.

Mark


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a hotel I am working on in the Everglades right now. The heaters had a watts recirc pump that was installed wrong. When they installed it they flipped the direction of flow and one entire section of the hotel was being fed by a 1/2 line. When I figured out the problem and fixed it one of the booster heaters was so infested with rust from running backwards, It had to be thrown away and replaced. The owners of the hotel paid huge money to Culligan last year to install a huge filter because of the brown color in the water. Here it was the heaters causing it from running in reverse. They thought it was the color of the City water.


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

In my opinion, cross connections and backflow prevention is one of the most important responsibilities that we have.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

I was never certified in backflow testing. Since there was not enough work to justify the license in the areas I lived I didn't see the point. 

Now y'all have me curious. What is a typical cross connection scenario that the average plumber might miss? By average I mean an otherwise decent plumber, not a hack, who may not have educated himself beyond what the plumbing trade teaches.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

22rifle said:


> I was never certified in backflow testing. Since there was not enough work to justify the license in the areas I lived I didn't see the point.
> 
> Now y'all have me curious. What is a *typical cross connection scenario that the average plumber might miss*? By average I mean an otherwise decent plumber, not a hack, who may not have educated himself beyond what the plumbing trade teaches.


 


Washing machine hose connected to a laundry tub faucet laying in the tub. Primarily used as an extension.

Hose connected to that same laundry tub faucet with both hot and cold mixed while on, turned off at the end of the hose. Anything that is in the walls of most hoses *mainly lead* can reverse back given the pliability of the hose allowing increase and reduction of pressure.


Pressure washer hooked to a hose bibb with no vaccum breaker/anti-siphon device. If a chemical feed into the pressure washer, opposing pressures could move pressure back into main with chemical exposure to the potable water system.

Those handheld showers that are push-fit to the tub spout and left laying in the tub.


Malfunctioning pull out spray on a kitchen sink faucet left in the sink to minimize sounds of dripping when in disrepair. (I've seen that before in a stack of dirty dishes, submerged. :no


There's tons of them out there, one that can be truly targeted is bidet toilet seats with the wand down inside the toilet, no backflow protection whatsoever. 

A blow-up sack or those rubber drain bladders used for forcing water to remove clogs are another device that can easily create a cross-connection between potable and a questionable source of liquid/gas/steam or other known product of unsafe properties.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

On old fluidmaster 200 fill valve
or those hush flo fill valves...


----------



## brain freeze (Oct 20, 2008)

when i attended trade school we were told a story about a guy that was watering his lawn with one of those ferilizers that attaches to the end of the hose.

this was before backflow prevention was an issue.

apparently he put the hose down to get a glass of water from inside the house.

during the time it took him to go from the lawn to the ks there was a fire in that area of the city and the fire dept pulled a vaccum (i've done this with a 840 pumper) on the main and sucked the fertilizer into the potable water line.

the poor bugger never saw it coming. poured himself a glass of ferilizer and died.

i might be wrong but this was the first case involving this type of scenario. this case also started the whole backflow prevention protection.

Vince


----------



## brad7596 (Nov 1, 2008)

here we have water and new estates treated sewer water(recycled) its meant to be installed in lilac pipes with special bib taps however its same size as normal pipe so now you have diys cross connecting town and recycled water. a case occured where the water boards own plumbers cross connected a drinking fountain at the treatment plant and 40 workers went down sick. so if there plumbers cant stop it what hope for others

another thing is water boards are making commercial and industrial users install backflow valves. yes great idea ive yet to go back and test any despite sending notes with details explaining 12mth checks. its just a gaint joke i guess if something happens the boards can duck shove back to the owners


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

brain freeze said:


> when i attended trade school we were told a story about a guy that was watering his lawn with one of those ferilizers that attaches to the end of the hose.
> 
> this was before backflow prevention was an issue.
> 
> ...


 
That's true, and that story has another story tied to it....in similar fashion.


Somehow an entire subdivision had to be repiped as a result due to contamination.


I'll try to find the case histories to post and show everyone.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

I think I've got the ultimate cross connection. Water company comes and marks out water main. We dig and expose it and run our service to it while they tap the main. Get everything hooked up, turn the water and and we have no pressure but it sure does smell bad. 
Want to guess what they did?


----------



## brain freeze (Oct 20, 2008)

Marlin said:


> I think I've got the ultimate cross connection. Water company comes and marks out water main. We dig and expose it and run our service to it while they tap the main. Get everything hooked up, turn the water and and we have no pressure but it sure does smell bad.
> Want to guess what they did?


:blink::blink::blink::blink:

Vince


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Here's a couple of links...

http://www.watts.com/pro/divisions/backflowprevention/learnabout/learnabout_usc.asp

http://www.watts.com/pdf/F-sbn.pdf


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

At least they didn't have you tap into a force main:laughing:



Marlin said:


> I think I've got the ultimate cross connection. Water company comes and marks out water main. We dig and expose it and run our service to it while they tap the main. Get everything hooked up, turn the water and and we have no pressure but it sure does smell bad.
> Want to guess what they did?


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

I saw a case where a self proclaimed well driller drove a sand point through a steel septic tank. Couldn't get a safe coliform sample. Go figure.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

**&@# happens*

but when it happens in your drinking water, it is not funny!

The below story is a hoot. Happened here about 18 months ago. And notice that the water district did not want to call it a *cross-connectio*n problem. The want to call it a *mis-connection*. The entire building was simply connected to the recycled water supply, instead of being connected to the potable main.

http://www.otaywater.gov/owd/pages/board/minutes/070820 Special.pdf


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

grandpa said:


> but when it happens in your drinking water, it is not funny!
> 
> The below story is a hoot. Happened here about 18 months ago. And notice that the water district did not want to call it a *cross-connectio*n problem. The want to call it a *mis-connection*. The entire building was simply connected to the recycled water supply, instead of being connected to the potable main.
> 
> http://www.otaywater.gov/owd/pages/board/minutes/070820 Special.pdf


That would be a case of don't drink the blue water...
At least thats what they dye it with on a system near here.
Don't the dye it there?


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

i understand why we have to install preventors and make proper installations.. but.. i believe it is total overkill and highly unlikely that anything bad would ever happen.. 

but i do reject failed backflow preventors and improper installations on a regular basis


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SPH said:


> i understand why we have to install preventors and make proper installations.. *but.. i believe it is total overkill and highly unlikely that anything bad would ever happen.*.
> 
> but i do reject failed backflow preventors and improper installations on a regular basis


What are you talking about?
It already has many times!

Unless a few people dying doesn't mean anything. Sheesh!


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

Redwood said:


> What are you talking about?
> It already has many times!
> 
> Unless a few people dying doesn't mean anything. Sheesh!


 no . the testing and inspection of rpz's is extremely important. and you are so right redwood. i had one job where we were installing 3" prv's for apt buildings. and when i disassembled the makeups i found 1" rocks holding open the checks in 3 of the rpz's because the water service jackass did'nt flush the service when it was installed. if there was a negative pressure on the system 3 of those buildings, w/ any fixtures unprotected, IE fluidmaster200a and tidybowl,could have contaminated the whole damn works.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Mike,
is a backflow license needed in your state? In Illinois it's a little more common than it used to be and the money isn't as good as it used to be. The going rate to certify backflows was a buck an inch. You could test two 4 inchers and call it a day. It does lead to other plumbing jobs, it is how I got my foot in the door at two of my better industrial customers.


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Mike,
> is a backflow licensce needed in your state? In Illinois it's a little more common than it used to be and the money isn't as good as it used to be. The going rate to certify backflows was a buck an inch. You could test two 4 inchers and call it a day. It does lead to other plumbing jobs, it is how I got my foot in the door at two of my better industrial customers.


 as of now, no. but ive been making a push for it with the plumbing commission, and it will be one of the first issues on the plate for 09, and i will get the license.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Good for you:thumbsup: If your state EPA needs any help, have them get ahold of Kim Bateman or anybody down at the Illinois EPA backflow program at SIU(Edwardsville)


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

thanks, i will. some of the plumbing here is in the dark ages. the plumbing comm does appreciate a dialogue with the responsible plumbers.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Good,
I am glad you are showing the way. Regardless of the economy, circumstances or traditions, plumbers should be licensed by the state. Keep it up.


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

somebody has to. some of the holy crap pictures posted on this site is the crap i see every day. ive got a good one coming up ill get pictures of. the worst part of it is a homemade fernco which is a piece of rubber w/ 3 hoseclamps sealed w/ liquid nails connecting 4" cast w/ 3" pvc. installed by a licensed plumbing co.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I had a different type of cross connection, one that is not hazardous, but still an annoyance.

The customer had this for 4 years, never complained because they had children, at best they had luke warm water in their shower, single handle shower valve, They moved and are renting hte unit,t he new tenant complained, so I put the good old thermomenter on it, ran the shower, it went to 118 degrees, ran for about 2 minutes, dropped to 96 and ran, then went up a few degrees then back down, never to make it back over 100, so I started looking around, isolating all 4 shower valves and the last single handle fixture was the kitchen sink, then the customer says, well I have a shower fixture ont he side of the house for when we return from the beach, ok, that should just be cold water, city code does not want hot shower fixtures outside unless there is a shower pan, nope, it is on
the patio, no receptor, hot and cold, well what the original installer did was run hot and cold line toghether into a tee and put a valve on the outside of the garage, just a pull down type valve that activated, letting a mixture of hot and cold out, adjusted by ball valves inside the garage.

A complete cross connection! nothing was keeping the hot and cold water seperate. The water is now a constant 120 degrees. 

solution, keep the hot water ball valve off! solved.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

We have a lot of beach showers here as well. None legit....
Most of them freeze every winter.
I've suceeded in switching a lot of them over to installing a Moen Hot/Cold outside frostproof sillcock.
It doesn't offer a full hot but is great for a tempered shower just above chilly.
The homeowner has the ability to hook up the shower portion using a washing machne hose to connect.
All they have to do is disconnect the hose and they are good for the winter...


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Redwood said:


> What are you talking about?
> It already has many times!
> 
> Unless a few people dying doesn't mean anything. Sheesh!


For there to be a universal cross-connection control program in the USA it would cost an estimated $5 Billion dollars and regular testing would cost $3 Billion. I can think of alot of other programs that would deserve that money more than this.

I said it was overkill because i dont think the risk, in general, always warrants the cost. Obviously the High Hazard applications should be protected.

Most deaths or illnesses from water borne diseases are from city main repairs, or from the water being contaimated at the origin. 

I just see this whole program mostly as something that should be included in whatever schooling you take to become a plumber. Then the plumber should be held accountable as it is with being a licenced gas fitter for any problems due to negligence.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

City of Santa Monica sends out their own cross conection specialist for re-pipe jobs, he needs to sign off on the permit also, so this is 2 seperate inspections required.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

never heard of that before, sounds like a good idea though.


----------



## ez2backflow (Feb 7, 2009)

Lets not forget a simple lawn sprinkler ... One of the most hazarous connections to a residential water supply.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

These old galvy sprink systems I run into are something else, long before there was BF protection. Good thing most are defunct and need to be replaced.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

In ky, private well and city water CANNOT be hooked together. . You either have city water, or a well, not both. Doesn't matter if you have an RPZ on both, lol.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

watts.com has a veritable wealth of information as well as educational video's and powerpoint presentations on the subject.


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

Years ago, I was working at a commercial Dairy that was under construction. A 6" RPZ had been installed on the water main in accordance with local code for containment purposes. Durring construction various trades needed water to perform their jobs. The distribution system was not yet complete. Here's where it gets good. I walked into the meter room to find a hose connected to the RPZ at the #1 test port. Upon following the hose I found that the mason foreman, with his vast knowledge of plumbing, had screwed a hose thread adapter into the valved port to fill a barrel in the second floor mechanical room. Yes, the hose was submerged in the barrel. Yes, I had him relieved of his duties.


----------



## invictus (Jan 19, 2009)

you would think the mason foreman would have connected to the #4 port.


----------



## U&I Plumber (Feb 15, 2009)

Backflow Incident Case Histories.

Washington '71, '73, '75, '76, twice in '89, twice in '91

Arizona '72

Illinois '74, '87,

North Carolina '74

New York '74

Texas '79, '88

Alaska '80

Oregon '82, '85, '89

Maryland '83

Georgia '84

Florida '88

Ohio '88

Arkansas '89, '91

Indiana '90

Alberta '91

Utah '91

And the one referred to earlier in this thread is the Autumn Lane Incident that infected an entire subdivision in '79

As another thought, beings that the backflows deal with the potable water supply they should remain exclusively within the Plumbers domain, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

ez2backflow said:


> Lets not forget a simple lawn sprinkler ... One of the most hazarous connections to a residential water supply.



Yep, I see a few of those here in OR / WA once in a while.


----------



## solarman.net (Feb 2, 2009)

Sheppard said:


> our responsibility to public health as plumbers.Please discuss.Want to hear your opinions.


Cross connections are sometimes necessary, that's why backflow devices are sold. Just have to know which device is necessary and use the correct one. DCV...RPZ...air gap etc.
Problem is maintenance & testing. In Florida you don't need to be a lic. plumber to get a tester's lic. Some guys are testing and certifying RPZs for $15. Way to kill an industry!:furious:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

solarman.net said:


> Cross connections are sometimes necessary, that's why backflow devices are sold. Just have to know which device is necessary and use the correct one. DCV...RPZ...air gap etc.
> Problem is maintenance & testing. In Florida you don't need to be a lic. plumber to get a tester's lic. Some guys are testing and certifying RPZs for $15. Way to kill an industry!:furious:


15$?!? damn they have to do a hell of alot of testing just to pay for the rig...


----------



## plumber1a (Jan 3, 2009)

Plumberman said:


> 15$?!? damn they have to do a hell of alot of testing just to pay for the rig...


Some day you probably won't need a license to do plumbing with all the bootlegging going on, the City's just want their fees paid and to be able to inspect things as they don't get the opportunity with the midnight plumbers out there. I really worry about this and related building trades.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That's alright...
Just let it go...
After the next round of waterbourne desease epidemics the fools and their families will have died off the gene pool will have been restored.
Our humble trade will again be in great demand....:whistling2:


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Ah yes, the fall of the Roman Empire. Lead is gooooood:no::blink:


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

If someone wants to test a backflow assembly for $15 then good for them. If the job is done properly I have no problem with it. 

Testing backflow devices really takes no brain power. 

Now if there is a problem with the assembly and the owner has paid someone $15 to test it, they are going to realize why that person was only charging $15.. 

then we get to come to the rescue.


----------



## ez2backflow (Feb 7, 2009)

The most common cross conection, I know you've seen it a hundred times, would be a typical mop sink with a hose going to the mop bucket. You have your floor stripper in the bucket, turn on the water to fill it up. Just then a water main breaks down the road. All that water that normaly provides 50-60 pounds of pressure is rushing past the outlet for the home. This creates a low pressure zone (vacuum) and tends to pull the water back to the main. Just like syphoning gas from a tank. At the same time your "syphoning" the floor stripper right up the hose, into the very line your about to make a pot of coffee with. Chances are you will never know it, untill you start having stomach pains and wake up in the hospital! I know your thinking mop sinks have vacuum breakers on them. BUT if they are a couple of years old, the chance of them being iced up from lyme and minerals is pretty good, holding them closed rendering them virtually useless!


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

The most concerning one I've seen is the connection of these automatic dispensing machines that have the spigot connected directly to the liquid distribution manifold. All the janitor needs to do is hit a button and voila, there's the soap and warm water ready for use. 
:thumbdown:




ez2backflow said:


> The most common cross conection, I know you've seen it a hundred times, would be a typical mop sink with a hose going to the mop bucket. You have your floor stripper in the bucket, turn on the water to fill it up. Just then a water main breaks down the road. All that water that normaly provides 50-60 pounds of pressure is rushing past the outlet for the home. This creates a low pressure zone (vacuum) and tends to pull the water back to the main. Just like syphoning gas from a tank. At the same time your "syphoning" the floor stripper right up the hose, into the very line your about to make a pot of coffee with. Chances are you will never know it, untill you start having stomach pains and wake up in the hospital! I know your thinking mop sinks have vacuum breakers on them. BUT if they are a couple of years old, the chance of them being iced up from lyme and minerals is pretty good, holding them closed rendering them virtually useless!


----------



## undispised (Nov 20, 2008)

over here we se alot of garden hose used to fill up pools in summer with no vacuum breaker installed on the hose,actually poeple realy dont know what damage a cross connection can do,poeple dont know what damage a backsiphonnage or backpressure can do


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> At least they didn't have you tap into a force main:laughing:


That actually happened in a neighboring county. Sombody tapped into a forced sewer main to feed a neighborhood thinking it was potable water. I will attempt to find the news article. It was less that 9 years ago. :thumbsup: You can dream it..it has probably happened before or will in the future if time continues.
Ok themaster found the article......feast your eyes on this garbage
Big fine proposed for sewer company "The cross-connection of pipes that wound up patching a human waste line to a subdivision's drinking water supply has resulted in a proposed $100,000 fine against Foley-based Baldwin County Sewer Service LLC. The Alabama Department of Environmental Management made the action public Wednesday, along with a 14-page consent order. The order details a host of errors in the heavily reported incident that for more than two months created the possibility of serious illness for residents of Dogwood Dells, a subdivision near Fish River. ...Earlier this year, residents of the Dogwood Dells subdivision sued the company and the city of Fairhope in Baldwin County Circuit Court. The lawsuit, which remains active, claims that as a result of the sewer line mix-up, the plaintiffs "cooked with raw sewage, drank raw sewage, bathed in raw sewage, brushed their teeth with raw sewage, cleaned their homes and personal property with raw sewage and served raw sewage to their families and friends over a period of several months." The state's environmental regulatory agency did not find that anyone became ill as a result of the cross-connection but concluded that the error created "the potential for exposure to pathogens, which could possibly cause serious illness." According to a narrative of events in the ADEM order, the first error was made by city of Fairhope crew. Henry "Rusty" Coker, who owns a lot in the subdivision, had requested sewer service for a travel trailer he used on the weekends and occasionally during the week. Before this could be done, Fairhope had to locate its water lines on the property by marking them for the sewer crew to see. The city crew, however, made a marking across the street from its water line. The sewer company crew -- "in reliance upon Fairhope's indication of the water line" -- then excavated an area where they expected to find one of their sewer lines, but where there actually was a water line. The company's sewer pipes are blue, and the city's water lines are white. The line dug up by the company workers was white, which according to ADEM, should have alerted them that they'd dug up a water line. The company said its workers said the line "emitted a foul odor," so they assumed it was the sewer line. They then "inadvertently connected the sewer" line from the Coker lot to the Fairhope water line that fed the subdivision, according to the order. On Sept. 19, 2005, the company installed a pump to begin service, thus "creating, for the first time, the deposition of human waste from the Coker travel trailer into Fairhope's drinking water supply whenever the travel trailer was occupied," the order states. ...Fairhope officials told the paper they ...found problems, traced the water line and found the connection to Baldwin County Sewer Service's line. The company was alerted and offered temporary alternative housing to residents, which ADEM cited as a mitigating factor in the company's favor. Despite finding that the two lines had been cross-connected, the agency concluded that it was "difficult to determine whether any wastewater was actually introduced into the Fairhope water line." "However, even if no wastewater was actually transmitted into the Fairhope water line, an unacceptable risk of contamination was created by the cross-connection," ADEM concluded." Press-Register, Dec. 22, 2006


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

M5Plumb said:


> The most concerning one I've seen is the connection of these automatic dispensing machines that have the spigot connected directly to the liquid distribution manifold. All the janitor needs to do is hit a button and voila, there's the soap and warm water ready for use.
> :thumbdown:


 Here they require a RPZ to be installed on them soap dispensers.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Here they require a RPZ to be installed on them soap dispensers.


Some dispensers do have a legal air gap. 

Aound here, they want to see a dedicated line for the dispenser. If the inspector can't inspect the dispenser before hand, hello RPZ. :thumbsup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Colgar said:


> Some dispensers do have a legal air gap.
> 
> Aound here, they want to see a dedicated line for the dispenser. If the inspector can't inspect the dispenser before hand, hello RPZ. :thumbsup:


 All the ones I came across are hard piped with potable water. Some are on a dedicated line but most are piped into the prerinse faucet. Had to install a dozen 3/8" 009 RPZ's


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

One incident I'm aware of happened last year up here in British Columbia. This is a perfect example of item 3 of Dunbar's last post. 

A pressure washer with siphon feed line submerged in a 5 gal pail of degreasing chemical was connected to an open hose bibb behind a diesel engine repair shop. There was no backflow preventer on the hose connection. The pressure washer as off and unattended. The diesel engine repair shop was a single unit of a 10 unit industrial complex. 

The water service pipe from the City main to the complex was being replaced with a larger size. The plumber doing the replacement shut off the water to the complex and cut the old water service. Just after the cut, the owner to the repair shop drank not one but two glasses of water from the the bathroom faucet. Almost immediately he became violently ill and was immediately taken to the hospital. 

Meanwhile, not realizing what was taking place inside, the plumber then ran a garden hose from the building next door to the complex to provide water while the water pipe was out of service. Some one (presumably from the repair shop) called the City to complain about the water incident. 

The City's water operations guys showed up and had the plumber disconnect the temporary connection to next door, determined the cause of contamination and notified the City water top brass who in turn notified the health department.

What's that? No, I was not the plumber replacing the water service. I was involved at the investigative and corrective levels.

True story.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

In Surrey and Vancouver, BC detergent dispensers require a RPBA (RPZ) or PVBA upstream. No exceptions.


----------



## HandsomeMike (Feb 8, 2009)

I have seen automatic venturi type lawn "fertigators" installed on the wrong side of the backflow prevention device (up leg). I hate to say it, but it's gonna take a school full of blue eyed blonde haired sick/dead kids before a lot of areas become any more strengent. In my area to test lawn irrigation backflow preventers all you ned to do is pay eight hundred dollars and sit in a class for forty hours. I could tell you stuff/actions I have seen in irrigation that you would never want to believe.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

HandsomeMike, the same here in British Columbia. You could have a rap sheet of fraud convictions a mile long and no qualifications whatsoever, pay your money, sit through the course and get the right bleeding heart proctor and Bang! You're certified tester! Who gives a s*#t if you left #2 shutoff open during the entire test of the RPZ (RPBA), so long as a valve downstream was closed. Hell, you get everything on the test report wrong and you only lose 5%. What a joke.


----------

